# Hurricane Katia to hit UK



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

Katia has set of from the Us to hit UK at 80mph on monday has anyone been affected it will be my first ever hurricane! 
Will we lose power....etc....i really want to know :/
Read more:
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23985437-uk-braced-for-80mph-hurricane-gusts.do


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

It's set to hit us tomorrow, apparently. 

I wouldn't worry too much Tyler. It isn't a real hurricane. 
It's just meant to be really strong, 80mph, winds. 
We've already been hit with torrential rain which has cut the sky off.
Think thats as bad as it will get.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

it says we may get flooding thats the bit im worried about ...still....maybe a day of school?


----------



## cherylim (Sep 10, 2011)

A day off work would be nice. I think we've already had quite a bit of the rain, but there might be some flooding, yes. One day of heavy rain causes floods in our normal weather!
They won't be big ones.

Cross your fingers for a day out of the classroom, Tyler! My fiance's out watching the football tomorrow - he'll come home looking a bit soaked, I imagine.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

lol cherymlin a day off on monday and friday pffttt......


----------



## cherylim (Sep 10, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> lol cherymlin a day off on monday and friday pffttt......



That would be nice. All other days are very busy, so I'd like a quiet Monday! Well, quiet aside from falling trees.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

Yea. My dad said there might be some flash floods.

I'm going for a meal tomorrow night. Think i'll need a snorkel and flippers? 
Hopefully my dr martins will act as wellies


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

go waterproof?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> go waterproof?



I figure i was going to "mess" (backcomb) my hair up anyway so i might aswell just not bother and let it do it itself by standing outside for 10 minutes before i go!


----------



## cherylim (Sep 10, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> go waterproof?



My test is whether or not my car is still outside my house by Tuesday - it's a light little thing!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

haha i can just imagine it flying away like its full of helium!


----------



## cherylim (Sep 10, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> haha i can just imagine it flying away like its full of helium!




Maybe not _that_ light!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

would be fun to watch!


----------



## cherylim (Sep 10, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> would be fun to watch!



In that case, look out for a blue Vauxhall Corsa in the sky. It could be flying over Blackburn this weekend! Who needs Chitty Chitty Bang Bang?


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

give it a run for its' money!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

cherylim said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > would be fun to watch!
> ...



i'll be sure to take a photo as it flies over nottingham  haha.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 10, 2011)

When was the last hurrican that you had?


----------



## hali (Sep 10, 2011)

by the time it gets to us it will be a puff of wind - what i want to know is why to we alwys get the tail end of bad weather from America - but never the good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherylim (Sep 10, 2011)

FranklinTturtle said:


> When was the last hurrican that you had?



1987, I believe - the year I was born.

Though I could be wrong, and there may have been one since, but not as major.


----------



## hali (Sep 10, 2011)

think it was 86 - very high winds and trees down in berkshire


----------



## tweeter (Sep 10, 2011)

Just be very very careful. Never underestimate the power of water. Ever.

When Fran came thru here (NC) we had no power for 9 days. No power, no water, no nothin'. Temps were in the 90s. I had 38 trees down on my pasture fencing. NOT fun!

Hope you just get a good soaking, with no damage. Ok, and you can have a day off from school


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 10, 2011)

Good luck, might want to throw a bag of sand in the Vauxhall Corsa to weight it down!
Yes do be careful.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 11, 2011)

hali said:


> by the time it gets to us it will be a puff of wind - what i want to know is why to we alwys get the tail end of bad weather from America - but never the good!!!!!!!!!



I second that! I want some sun for once!


We're use to rain here, as well as wind. It'll just be like another day in england! 
Schools will probably close anyway because the teachers want another day off!!!!


----------

